

RapidMiner is an environment for machine learning  - sown
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RapidMiner

======
sown
I'm getting interested in Machine Learning and was wondering if there was such
a thing. If people have experience with RapidMiner feel free to chime in or
recommend something else.

~~~
trapper
The algorithms in the java libraries (weka et al) are horrendous. If you look
you'll just get more confused, especially at the lack of tests. R-project
isn't much better.

I'd recommend writing your own. You won't really understand this stuff until
you can.

Spend some time honing an algorithm and ruthlessly simplifying it until you
inherently get it, and could write it in your sleep. Then write it again. Most
algorithms can be distilled down to very small snippets of code if you really
care.

------
yarapavan
Lingpipe is also a possible alternative

